# Please help



## Deanna260594 (Sep 7, 2016)

My hamster has been very tired recently and has a wet bottom I don't know if this is because her water is leaking or what she has been a lot more slower as well and doesn't like being touched anywhere other than her head we have just moved and I don't know if it's stress but really need advice please


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Speak to the vet would be my advice.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 
It could be wet tail so definitely a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Deanna260594 (Sep 7, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Welcome to the forum
> It could be wet tail so definitely a vet visit is in order.


Thank you I was looking at that online a minute ago I can only take her on Saturday


----------



## Deanna260594 (Sep 7, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Welcome to the forum
> It could be wet tail so definitely a vet visit is in order.


Thank you I was looking at that online a minute ago I can only take her on Saturday 


Deanna260594 said:


> Thank you I was looking at that online a minute ago I can only take her on Saturday


got my boyfriend to take her today but it seemed to clear up this morning she was dry so I don't know but got her to the vets will let you know what was wrong with her


----------



## ArmyMan (Sep 1, 2016)

is she ok?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

This could be a case of wet tail which can be fatal. Please get back to the forum and tell us how she is doing.


----------

